# sucking dicks for money?



## trotsky

so recently i was in a jam after getting robbed by a couple of mexicans... and i pretty much had to. but now i'm thinking of trying it more often as sort of a supplementary income source when travelling? thoughts?


----------



## JungleBoots

its something i have considered...

but its not something i would want to do regularly... for money that is...


----------



## trotsky

i dunno, i never would have thought i would either. this was my first time and it wasn't awful and my client seemed to be satisfied. just to be clear, i'm not gay or bi. i guess i just don't mind sucking dicks every now and then.


----------



## venusinpisces

I'm not going to tell you what to do but just make sure to gain some other skills to fall back on for the future. And be careful who you go home with because there are dangerous people out there who like to take advantage, especially if you're young. Always pay attention to your intuition and don't go off with someone if it doesn't seem right.


----------



## ent_ink

Also always tell someone where your going and with who. Arrange a meet back at a specific time either in person or by phone. That way if anything does happen they've got some information to find you with and possibly save your ass.


----------



## thisisme

venusinpisces said:


> I'm not going to tell you what to do but just make sure to gain some other skills to fall back on for the future. And be careful who you go home with because there are dangerous people out there who like to take advantage, especially if you're young. Always pay attention to your intuition and don't go off with someone if it doesn't seem right.


 not only are there dangerous people but you can get stds from oral sex too, so i mean thats kind of not worth the risk if you ask me, but hey its your life.


----------



## Puckett

^ yeah what she said


----------



## wildboy860

is this thread real?! LMFAO . . . . .


----------



## Sc0ut

seriously, this shit must be fake


----------



## Murf

Never sucked dick for cash , but if your gonna do it theres two main rules. 

1- Dont make eye contact 
B- Dont let the balls touch

follow these rules aint it aint gay.


----------



## sons of vipers

I really hope this thread is fake...


----------



## MrD

Murf said:


> follow these rules aint it aint gay.


 
>1
>B
>wut?


----------



## JungleBoots

I just had a dream last night actually that i was hitchin with a trucker and he offered 50 bucks for some road head.

I accepted.

But i dont think it was so much that my subconsious is a gay hooker in as much as i just havent gotten my rocks off in a while.


----------



## Nelco

trotsky said:


> so recently i was in a jam after getting robbed by a couple of mexicans... and i pretty much had to. but now i'm thinking of trying it more often as sort of a supplementary income source when travelling? thoughts?



right on


----------



## Nelco

watch out for the bumpy dicks though


----------



## JungleBoots

^yeah... wart throat is the worst.... :c


----------



## EphemeralStick

not saying that i advocate such behavior but if it comes easy to ya then its a great way to get some food, cash, shower, or anything. try looking online though since its a TAD bit safer. adam4adam.com is good since it stores all messages that you've sent for a long while. manhunt.net is good too yet they delete old messages after a few days and theyre free accounts suck.

that is of course if this thread is legit.


----------



## JungleBoots

how do you know so much about homosexual meeting sites huh!??? huh?


----------



## EphemeralStick

maybe because im homosexual? i mean that WOULD be the most obvious assumption. haha but its whatever. do what you need to do but just be safe with it i say.


----------



## JungleBoots

hawt...


----------



## plagueship

safety safety safety... this is the worst thing about sex work in my opinion. when people cut corners on safety to make money. it's no good..


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

wow, this is exciting!! first i was gonna say something about this but then, i thought ill write something like this but i think now ill just let this be...get it?


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

Yeah dude, in certain situations I would for sure... but really just be careful. A little booze money isn't worth what some people "have" to offer.


----------



## ent_ink

I am fine with the concept of sex workers. I can only wish the environment was there for them to be safe while they worked. As everyone has said. Safety is key. Always tell someone where you are going. Have a pre-arranged contact time to let them know your fine. If your phone has geo-location leave it turned on in the event you go missing it may be possible to use your phone to find you.

Be Safe.

Oh and no teeth.


----------



## iamwhatiam

.


----------



## ent_ink

Nice dot. Got any more?


----------



## shwillyhaaa

hahahahaaa lazy ass, mow a lawn or something


----------



## MiztressWinter

This proposes many horrible situations in my head. What if the man owning said penis was disgusting? Unclean? Old as hell? Downright untollerable? Would the money still be worth it then? Would I become one of those desperate women that would suck any old dick for cash, because, ya know, money's money right? Or would I be a classy ho. *Hell naw I ain't suckin yo dick, you got me fuuuuucked up*.

I don't think I really have too much of an opinion on sucking dick for money, or sex workers in general, except that I wouldn't be interested in doing it myself. I really couldn't care less what anyone else would do however, and I wouldn't look down on others for their personal decisions. You can do whatever you want with YOUR mouth, but the idea of sucking a bunch of strangers off just doesn't do it for me. Unless they all look like Jason Mewes. Then I'm down.


----------



## xbocax

friend does it on this thing called rent boy yall should check it out, just make your boundaries very apparent and if yu dont wanna suck dirty skinny uncircumcised etc etc dicks dont do it. The sex worker field is getting pretty advanced and safer with the internet and all iz only a matter of time.


----------



## DaisyDoom

MiztressWinter said:


> Unless they all look like Jason Mewes. Then I'm down.


LMAO!


----------



## Matt Derrick

MiztressWinter said:


> You can do whatever you want with YOUR mouth, but the idea of sucking a bunch of strangers off just doesn't do it for me. Unless they all look like Jason Mewes. Then I'm down.



hahaha yeah, me too.


----------



## wokofshame

"Yo Silent Bob, watch this shit boyeee"
"Em hmm"


----------



## plagueship

you can get almost any STD you can think of by sucking dick.


----------



## MiztressWinter

MURT said:


> "Yo Silent Bob, watch this shit boyeee"
> "Em hmm"



Oh yeaaaaah. That's what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## DaisyDoom

I can't think of Jason Mewes without picturing that goodbye horses scene from clerks 2...and every time hes mentioned i have that fucking song stuck in my head.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

dirty skinny uncircumsized etc etc....

*damnit!!*


----------



## 1544c

i'd eat pussy for money if the girl was real good looking... i wish that was a more realistic possibility


----------



## dprogram

I second that! It'd be damned hard to imagine any woman paying for sexual favors though. Hell any woman can get it free. I have considered starting an escort service. (no sex) There have to be tons of business women coming into town for meetings who need a date. =)


----------



## acrata4ever

dude i had this idea for craigslist A MAN TO YELL AT 50 bucks an hour. like they would have you over or better take you out to dinner and yell at you and you just sit there and take it and say stuff like: yes dear.... i know.... youre right..... im sorry i will try to do better in the future..... and they just spit man hate at you lol


----------



## dprogram

Great idea! For the ladies who have real men for husbands and can never release their frustration. They'd probably get so turned on by the yelling they'd rape you on the spot! That's when I'd be like, "Ma'am that's going to be another $200 for a good shagging." lol


----------



## Cardboard

dprogram said:


> I second that! It'd be damned hard to imagine any woman paying for sexual favors though. Hell any woman can get it free. I have considered starting an escort service. (no sex) There have to be tons of business women coming into town for meetings who need a date. =)


I made it to Europe by means of cock. It works. gotta redefine whoring yourself. Find some classy sugar mamas and go for it.


----------



## drunken marauder

Yea theres a lot of women out there that pay for sex..... I had a chic spend over 30 grand on my friendship... Then thought I was gonna stick around when the money was gone... I dont know if its all the time or if I've been lucky but every college stuck up blah blah blah hippie girl or what ever really just wants to take a dirty guy home and clean him up.. What can I say I am the easiest way to piss your dad off with out fucking a black guy...... No I'm not racist your dad is...


----------



## acrata4ever

smelling like a goat and looking like a sack of shit has never worked for me. pachouli, baby powder in the hair and not bathing did work but i still had to air out my pimp clothes. oh yeah and the older than you divorced women and groupies (called cougars today?) yep they got cash college girls dont.


----------



## drunken marauder

college girls dont have money?????? I make enough out of their dumpster I dont even need their money.... Nah really dude they got that beemer for a kick down on the off ramp...


----------



## drunken marauder

and god I fucking hate pachouli.. I have women tell me all the time they love the way I smell booze testosterone and enough pheromones for axe to try and buy em.......


----------



## acrata4ever

lol yeah i never understood the pachouly thing either. but every college chick i knew never had gas money lived on ramen and knew a ladies night somewhere every night of the week.


----------



## SmilinSteph

shwillyhaaa said:


> hahahahaaa lazy ass, mow a lawn or something



Hahahahah right the fuck on, I agree


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Anyone wanna make a few bux?


----------



## Nelco

I'm down.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks

i dont see anything wrong with it if your getting money or beer, or money for beer


----------



## Nelco

...i've been being sarcastic thewhole time..whatever you do is your business..i'm not much into the hation..this was a pretty good thread either way


----------



## bikegeek666

Cardboard said:


> I made it to Europe by means of cock. It works. gotta redefine whoring yourself. Find some classy sugar mamas and go for it.



i would do this...but how do you find, erm..clients?


----------



## ericafuckyea

yea, sex work can be a good hustle as long as you dont let it become your life. as a female i get propositioned daily. sometimes if i find the individual attractive and they're offering a couple hundos for something easy i say yes. make sure to always get your money upfront, make your boundaries clear before you do anything, and use protection even for oral. using condoms for blowjobs makes it alot easier too because it doesn't even really feel like you're sucking a dick. it's also important to limit the time the entire date takes to under an hour. lots of people like to waste your time. even if they havent gotten off yet, sometimes you need to stop people. this is again why you have to get your money up front. always let your road dog know where you are and have them come with you if possible, and always carry a weapon, mace is the best and easiest to use in my opinion because it incapacitates people really quickly. a knife or smiley is not always a practical weapon especially at close range. be careful, there are alot of really bad people out there and the homeless are viewed as expendable by most people, so if someone wants to hurt us they can easily justify it to themselves, they assume no one will miss us... but yea, if someone who is attractive that i'd hook up with for free is offering me 200 dollars to suck their dick i'm gonna go for it. i don't care about the stigma surrounding sex work, if you work it like a legit hustle it can be one.


----------



## Cardboard

bikegeek666 said:


> i would do this...but how do you find, erm..clients?


Just gotta lower your standards... I mean, the Girl who brought me here was no low standards (she was beautiful, and an amazing musician), I just didnt expect anything out of sleeping with her other than a bed and a shower. I guess its happened. I guess looking for people that might be into the things that you want if you just want to be a player (rather than legit sex work). For example, This lady I was with, was going to tour Europe for her music. I didnt ask to come along, or even think it was a possibility, honestly, it was a huge surprise. Just 2 weeks after meeting her, she tells me she finally sorted out her tour, and got plane tickets. Then reveals that one of them has my name on it, and she took all my info from my passport to buy it. hahahah. but great, free flight!


----------



## bikegeek666

oh, i just thought you meant you slept with women who paid you and you traveled with that money. i've never been in that extreme a situation but i have been in similar ones.


----------



## wartomods

Seriously, the last time i heard someone sucking dick was for a gram of heroin. Damn i would do many illegal things before sucking dicks. There is moral integrity and if you cant respect yours, you will be a sad sad person.


----------



## wartomods

Seriously, the last time i heard someone sucking dick was for a gram of heroin. Damn i would do many illegal things before sucking dicks. There is moral integrity and if you cant respect yours, you will be a sad sad person.


----------



## 180 Degrees

Very curious post here. I had a friend once that took me to an unfamiliar bar in Florida. Immediately after stepping inside, I thought "something's not right here." So, I asked my friend in a conspicuous tone, "You brought me to a gay bar huh?" He was like, "well yeah" .... and proceeded to tell me his "secret" over a drink. He said, "You know, you should try it sometime." I was like ... "try what?" He said, "you know, try being gay." I replied while trying to mask a laugh, "Shit man, that's something you don't try. You try stuff like ice cream or golf."


----------



## eclipse

i got $5 and half a pack of pall malls- can i get some action?


----------



## CooperBoo

what about a good ol' fashion game of circle jerk gamblin. everyone puts there money down and first person bust gets all of it.


----------



## EphemeralStick

CooperBoo said:


> what about a good ol' fashion game of circle jerk gamblin. everyone puts there money down and first person bust gets all of it.



im pretty sure i play that game differently game haha.


----------



## Timothy Kidd

By far the fucking funniest thread Ive ever read on this website. Totally changing my views on openmindedness. Im not old enough to be on this fucking site, if one of the threads is titled "sucking dicks for cash"


----------



## CooperBoo

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> im pretty sure i play that game differently game haha.


enlighten us


----------



## EphemeralStick

for one its the last one to bust wins, and the game is played a bit more... oral...


----------



## bryanpaul

saw that there was 97 "guests" online looking at the site right now.....just replying to this thread so it will be at the top to greet our "guests" ......... on the real though: if only our gender tendencies were a lil different to where a man could make good money performing cunilingus on the spot for cash....but alas, women tend to not be as trashy of flesh-pleasure lovers as us men......or at least, they tend to want a comfier spot than behind a dumpster to pay for their lickins.....


----------



## Earth

Ha Ha, That's BRILLIANT !!


----------



## slurricane

dude sex work is the oldest profession
gotta make a living, why be ashamed of how you do so?
its not gross, people like to be pleased, people like to eat
fuck it
keep negativity out of sex, dont be ig'nant!


----------



## bryanpaul

slurricane said:


> dude sex work is the oldest profession
> gotta make a living, why be ashamed of how you do so?
> its not gross, people like to be pleased, people like to eat
> fuck it
> keep negativity out of sex, dont be ig'nant!


was this directed to me?..... cuz what i basically said above is i wish it would be as easy to make a living giving oral pleasure to women as it is to guys..... nothing negative....guys just seem to not mind where or when they get theirs...... yeah, wish i could make money giving oral to women


----------



## menu

wildboy860 said:


> is this thread real?! LMFAO . . . . .


wtf? wild. regulate


----------



## slurricane

bryanpaul said:


> was this directed to me?..... cuz what i basically said above is i wish it would be as easy to make a living giving oral pleasure to women as it is to guys..... nothing negative....guys just seem to not mind where or when they get theirs...... yeah, wish i could make money giving oral to women


no
to all the 'is this a joke'
and 'oh god i hope this is a joke' comments
you can definitely make money lickin' some puss bryan, there are tons of rich women who love that shit
put yo shit on craigslist booboo'


----------



## bryanpaul

slurricane said:


> put yo shit on craigslist booboo'


gotcha!.... ya know i want to get into the casual craigslist encounters....like post up a AD for some lady person to chill and drink yuengling and play scrabble type shit ....i'm a bored motherfucker......(alterior motive: let 'em have the triple word score.....they alllll yerrrrrzzz)



slurricane said:


> you can definitely make money lickin' some puss bryan


----------



## slurricane

bryan come to the cty and hang out with me we can eat sandwiches and be cold


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

Please be careful bro. I'm bi but that still seems sketchy to me. There are other ways to make money. I love the cock but i would rather fly a sign for money than suck cock. I love breaking the law but prostitution just doesn't seem right to me.
If you like the cock then do it for fun and not for profit. Maybe you could dumpster dive and find something that is worth a few bucks. I find computers all the time and fix them up then sell them for dirt cheap. It makes me money takes up my free time keeping me out of jail and they get a cheap ass computer with free tech support. Old folks love this. Thats just what i do. Maybe computers aren't your thing but you DO have a thing you just have to find it. Good luck bro and be careful.


----------



## ent_ink

Prostitution becomes grotesque and wrong if the person is forced into it against there will and/or is forced to operate without the proper safeguards. E.g. condoms and a buddy who has your back. Prostitution is only inherently dangerous due to its illegality which to me is an absolute insult. Anyone who is hurt or wronged during work can find it very hard to tell anyone about it which is utter bullshit. End of the day prostitution isn't bad I've done a little its almost like travelling I would say. Employ common sense, have a good friend, trust your instincts and always use the sliding scale method around rich clients.


----------



## bryanpaul

BUMP!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Baby

I've been doing it for eight years and I test clean for everything. I've made great money and been all over the world. Don't hate.


----------



## wokofshame




----------



## bryanpaul

MURT said:


> View attachment 9889


IF ONLY!....... 'choo need some lovin yo?


----------



## Matt Derrick

MURT said:


> View attachment 9889


 
best post ive seen in a while!


----------



## Rancho

Hey ya do what ya gotta do


----------



## Alaska

How the fuck did I miss this thread?


----------



## Rancho

It all pretty much tastes the same


----------



## wehavethemap

I was told of this guy in nyc called rub-my-knees steve. You don't have to suck his dick but if you rub his knees while he jacks off he'll pay ya 200 bucks.


----------



## Rancho

Btw this whole women wouldnt pay for it thing if it was worth the pretty penny I'd have to disagree. I'd definitely pay for it if it was really good.


----------



## andrew

Ok can we stop clarifying that we are not gay. To clarify that is insinuating that there is something wrong with being Gay Bisexual Lesbian or Transgender


----------



## dolittle

Hear is a thought from the other end... So to speak. If some one is paying U to suck their dick, DO NOT put the head of it against U'r lips while jacking them off. If I wanted a handy, I could do it myself. Better AND for free. If I'm Paying U to service me, then I Damm well expect to BE SERVICED.


----------



## dolittle

Also, as someone not above paying for sex, give folks their moneys worth. If I get a $10 bj, I pay $10. If I get a $35 bj. I pay $35. And if I pay $35 for a bj, that means U ARE geting naked and there WILL be a lot of heavy petting going on.


----------



## wokofshame

Dolittle i gotta disagree...a minimum of mouth action, if that's all your partner is willing to give , still feels great.
As to your 2nd post: 10-35$? With your looks, I ain't suckin your dick for sub 300$. You look like an indescript gray circle, bro, with white in the middle and an arrow-shaped dong.
Inflation, buddy. Prices have gone up


----------



## dolittle

Yes, that's a pretty fair description. Even so, I have NEVER been so hard up as to pay $300 for sex. Guys pay for sex becouse it's convenent, or they are looking for something in particular. I generally pay for it when I don't feel like going to the bar. There are guys & gals out there who charge exzorbent prices. Maybe they are even worth it, I doubt it. But those people are not crusty street kids.


----------



## Baby

Remember. The same truckers that would solicit traveling kids probably fuck lot lizards, too. Hep C, HIV, etc. are real concerns. Use a condom for head.


----------



## dolittle

Wise words, Baby. Wise words.


----------



## wartomods

lol this thread delivers.


----------



## Teko

trotsky said:


> so recently i was in a jam after getting robbed by a couple of mexicans... and i pretty much had to. but now i'm thinking of trying it more often as sort of a supplementary income source when travelling? thoughts?


i can think of a fuck ton of more ways to get money than sucking a dick... health over everything!


----------



## EphemeralStick

oh man this thread gets me everytime haha. moving it to the sex workers subforum.


abstracted said:


> i can think of a fuck ton of more ways to get money than sucking a dick... health over everything!


Actually Saliva kills a lot of STD's on contact, so long as you don't have any open cuts or sores in your mouth (HIV included) either way though precautions are still a big thing. Just felt like throwing that two cents in there.


----------



## dolittle

Also, no one said U had to swallow. Although, I think they pay extra for that.


----------



## Kim Chee

Hold on. You can get paid for that?


----------



## barefootinbabylon

I can't believe I just spent a good 5 minutes of my life reading this entire thread... Woowww. It was... enlightening, we'll just say that much. Must.move.out.of.my.parent's.basement.... Sukkin' dix might be the way to do it!! Hahaha....


----------



## Dandylion

I don't really enjoy sucking dick very much...I'll only do it if I'm in a relationship with someone for a while.


----------



## Shakou

Noooooo way, dude. I don't care how desperate for cash I am. I'll work McDonalds if I need money that bad.

With that being said, I really don't give a shit what anyone else chooses to do.


----------



## Dandylion

I'd rather not suck anyones dick really. Mostly older men would be interested and i get uncomftorable just seeing them look at me


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

ericafuckyea said:


> yea, sex work can be a good hustle as long as you dont let it become your life. as a female i get propositioned daily. sometimes if i find the individual attractive and they're offering a couple hundos for something easy i say yes. make sure to always get your money upfront, make your boundaries clear before you do anything, and use protection even for oral. using condoms for blowjobs makes it alot easier too because it doesn't even really feel like you're sucking a dick. it's also important to limit the time the entire date takes to under an hour. lots of people like to waste your time. even if they havent gotten off yet, sometimes you need to stop people. this is again why you have to get your money up front. always let your road dog know where you are and have them come with you if possible, and always carry a weapon, mace is the best and easiest to use in my opinion because it incapacitates people really quickly. a knife or smiley is not always a practical weapon especially at close range. be careful, there are alot of really bad people out there and the homeless are viewed as expendable by most people, so if someone wants to hurt us they can easily justify it to themselves, they assume no one will miss us... but yea, if someone who is attractive that i'd hook up with for free is offering me 200 dollars to suck their dick i'm gonna go for it. i don't care about the stigma surrounding sex work, if you work it like a legit hustle it can be one.


 
Watch out for this one fellas.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

wehavethemap said:


> I was told of this guy in nyc called rub-my-knees steve. You don't have to suck his dick but if you rub his knees while he jacks off he'll pay ya 200 bucks.


 
This one made me laugh so fucking hard


----------



## wildboy860

its true. go to the drop in center near chinatown in nyc and he has someone that will take you to his place and your there for a few hrs, he'll buy you beer, tobacco and smoke weed with you then give you your money. i have more than a few friends who did it. shits legit!!!


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

wildboy860 said:


> its true. go to the drop in center near chinatown in nyc and he has someone that will take you to his place and your there for a few hrs, he'll buy you beer, tobacco and smoke weed with you then give you your money. i have more than a few friends who did it. shits legit!!!


 
Lol that's nuckin futs brah. I couldnt get myself to even do that though hahaha


----------



## man of the forest

everyday is a new... Day, Chance, Door, Oppertunity, Adventure. take it as it comes, dont be botherd by others judgments or beleafs. Do as you please... Each person has a path to wonder, find yous and be at peace.


----------



## thapoet

ummmmmm.... soooooo..... wow.................. nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MFB

Sugg a dick @ 100bx for 10 min (apologies if Im off on the price, I dont know the going rate for a good dick suck) VS Menial Labor @ 10 bx an hour AND have Uncle Scam dip is fat fingers into my pay....

It's a tough choice, luckily I am not a very good looking man and have never been propositioned.

I have had some friends (yes, really, 'friends') with this type of expierience; but in thier situation it was always older gay men wanting to suck them off for money. That seems like a better deal...


----------



## sucuri

I don't think I'll ever be hungry enough to eat a dick...hahhah

But that's just me....


----------



## Tristan Lear

i mean ... I do it for free, and I've considered asking for money sometimes but it's such an awkward conversation to start, you know? I would feel like kind of an ass ... but if someone finds themselves in a temporary position of abundance during my temporary position with jack shit i'm all about getting socialist socially. you'll know that about me if you hang out with me around the time I get a student loan disbursement, when it becomes Christmas for all of us


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy

punch them in the dick and take their money! fuck that!


----------



## greengenes

Theres fewer hitchhikers in the US everyday, and wherever I go someone asks if I'm a hooker. Seriously, you might be making a dollar but you're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

I've actually been paid quite a lot by a couple that liked to add in a 3rd. And an older gentleman also paid me quite handsomely to just walk around in kink underwear. I'll take the money. As for sucking dick for money- It had better be a lot. I don't care how down and out I am. Don't think I could do it to strangers though. I'm weirded out by diseases.


----------



## blastoise

MiztressWinter said:


> This proposes many horrible situations in my head. What if the man owning said penis was disgusting? Unclean? Old as hell? Downright untollerable? Would the money still be worth it then? Would I become one of those desperate women that would suck any old dick for cash, because, ya know, money's money right? Or would I be a classy ho. *Hell naw I ain't suckin yo dick, you got me fuuuuucked up*.
> 
> I don't think I really have too much of an opinion on sucking dick for money, or sex workers in general, except that I wouldn't be interested in doing it myself. I really couldn't care less what anyone else would do however, and I wouldn't look down on others for their personal decisions. You can do whatever you want with YOUR mouth, but the idea of sucking a bunch of strangers off just doesn't do it for me. Unless they all look like Jason Mewes. Then I'm down.


That's actually fucked up for all those dick bearers who were not born with looks on par with whoever the hell Jason Mewes is. Your ego is much more at work here than your morality.


----------



## fallingseastar

Can be a way to make hella income. Sites like eros, in some states are around 700$/hr. Theres a time investment up front though but moneyy.


----------



## QU1DAM

I am a bisexual male and if I could regularly suck dick or get fucked in my ass for money, as safely as possibly given the situation, I would absolutely do it. I am 100% serious.

I like sucking dick and getting fucked in my ass.... and the receiver enjoyed it as well. That being said anyone looking to be my pimp? Lol, that part was a joke... (maybe not?)

I tried being a street performing juggler and didn’t make much money, not nearly as much as my partner when she flies a sign. My partner is not in touch with her sexuality as much as I am and I would never ask her to give sexual favors for money, but she’s will fly a sign. Its getting to the point where I need to fly a sign too, But I would be more than willing and actually rather give sexual favors. Also I was sexually abused as a kid and she was not, so to me sex is just the same as playing house or tossing a football around...

I realized that at a certain point it’s not about whether they are attractive or ugly, fat or skinny etc. - it’s about the sex act, knowing they need pleasure, and having compassion for their need regardless of their a appearance. Most of the act is happening on their genetals anyways, and personally I like the idea of giving someone something special and being appreciated for my giving nature and sensuality.

This isn’t not a fake reply I am 100% serious... we haven’t had a shower in weeks and I would do anything to get us a motel for a night or regularly, and for other things we need as well like cannabis so my partner doesn’t have seizures And tobacco because she grew up in a house where everyone smoked indoors while she was a baby so she is having a hard time with quitting...

If I could give 1 - 3 gay sex acts a day for money to support us I totally would. Not fake.


----------



## JuliannaB

I love this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 125

Forest Faeries said:


> I am a bisexual male and if I could regularly suck dick or get fucked in my ass for money, as safely as possibly given the situation, I would absolutely do it. I am 100% serious.
> 
> I like sucking dick and getting fucked in my ass.... and the receiver enjoyed it as well. That being said anyone looking to be my pimp? Lol, that part was a joke... (maybe not?)
> 
> I tried being a street performing juggler and didn’t make much money, not nearly as much as my partner when she flies a sign. My partner is not in touch with her sexuality as much as I am and I would never ask her to give sexual favors for money, but she’s will fly a sign. Its getting to the point where I need to fly a sign too, But I would be more than willing and actually rather give sexual favors. Also I was sexually abused as a kid and she was not, so to me sex is just the same as playing house or tossing a football around...
> 
> I realized that at a certain point it’s not about whether they are attractive or ugly, fat or skinny etc. - it’s about the sex act, knowing they need pleasure, and having compassion for their need regardless of their a appearance. Most of the act is happening on their genetals anyways, and personally I like the idea of giving someone something special and being appreciated for my giving nature and sensuality.
> 
> This isn’t not a fake reply I am 100% serious... we haven’t had a shower in weeks and I would do anything to get us a motel for a night or regularly, and for other things we need as well like cannabis so my partner doesn’t have seizures And tobacco because she grew up in a house where everyone smoked indoors while she was a baby so she is having a hard time with quitting...
> 
> If I could give 1 - 3 gay sex acts a day for money to support us I totally would. Not fake.



if you could not use stp to solicit sex that would be really great. first and only warning dont do this shit. stp is not a dating/pick up site.


----------



## Ztormbringer

slurricane said:


> no
> to all the 'is this a joke'
> and 'oh god i hope this is a joke' comments
> you can definitely make money lickin' some puss bryan, there are tons of rich women who love that shit
> put yo shit on craigslist booboo'


Maybe I should too. When I was young and running with the wild ones I had a few Lesbians that told me I ate pussy as good as any woman they ever had. Though at 69yo I doubt I'd make much money, lol.


----------



## Gabriel Pullman

Okay I know this might upset the author of this thread....but I have been propositioned by gay men a couple times to get my dick sucked and get paid.nope ain't taken the bait yet but they offer. So to all those sucking dick for money just remember there is a different customer you are looking for. Remember the end of movie on the road. Where Dean gets paid to fuck that guy in the ass and tells his friend next morning , how do you think I bought the ice cream and pie.....you dick suckers are working to hard. Hehe pun intended. Find different customers and get ahead. Again pun


----------



## Gabriel Pullman

Should this thread be moved to making living section. How is this about sex more than making money on the road. 
I'm still waiting on the ride of hot horny young girls trying to take me down a dark lonely road .


----------



## Aturmeat213

Sucking and getting paid nice job where and when do I start


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Aturmeat213 said:


> How can I make money sucking Any suggestions



You can make 90's/Otts style grungish/alt rock like Creed/Stone Temple Pilots/Three Doors Down/Nickelback, etc. Those guys all made a small fortune by sucking. You could become a cop, they get a salary to suck. You got a lot of options really.


----------



## Aturmeat213

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> You can make 90's/Otts style grungish/alt rock like Creed/Stone Temple Pilots/Three Doors Down/Nickelback, etc. Those guys all made a small fortune by sucking. You could become a cop, they get a salary to suck. You got a lot of options really.


Thanks Id like to know what steps i really want this maybe you can help me get there


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Well what do you mean exactly? Like legit sucking dick for money? If so, I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to figure it out. Find the type of dick bodied individual that's hard up enough to pay for that kind of service, and then you know.. provide the service (after first receiving the money, don't get suckered no pun intended).

How to find said individuals? Fuck if I know. Since the abolishing of Craigslist casual encounters, all us ho's been strugglin. I guess if you don't have too high of standards.. you could always lot lizard that shit. Truckers be payin steady to get sucked off. I'm sure your town has one of those streets too. You know the type of street. But be safe yo, use some form of barrier.

Also you could exploit the Craigslist community section. Missed connections or general are both fairly hit up with sex work adds. They get flagged often though so you'd be spending more time reposting than you would be workin the dicks.

If you want to make that shit work for you, you'd want to create numerous Craigslist accounts. Post your add and then visit your add from all your accounts. I believe if things still operate the same, posts won't get shut down if the vast majority of visitors to said post don't flag it.

If you leave it to the community, the majority of the viewers will flag it and it'll come down fast. So you have to counter their flags with many more views from Craigslist accounts that didn't flag it. Good luck!


----------



## Aturmeat213

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Well what do you mean exactly? Like legit sucking dick for money? If so, I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to figure it out. Find the type of dick bodied individual that's hard up enough to pay for that kind of service, and then you know.. provide the service (after first receiving the money, don't get suckered no pun intended).
> 
> How to find said individuals? Fuck if I know. Since the abolishing of Craigslist casual encounters, all us ho's been strugglin. I guess if you don't have too high of standards.. you could always lot lizard that shit. Truckers be payin steady to get sucked off. I'm sure your town has one of those streets too. You know the type of street. But be safe yo, use some form of barrier.
> 
> Also you could exploit the Craigslist community section. Missed connections or general are both fairly hit up with sex work adds. They get flagged often though so you'd be spending more time reposting than you would be workin the dicks.
> 
> If you want to make that shit work for you, you'd want to create numerous Craigslist accounts. Post your add and then visit your add from all your accounts. I believe if things still operate the same, posts won't get shut down if the vast majority of visitors to said post don't flag it.
> 
> If you leave it to the community, the majority of the viewers will flag it and it'll come down fast. So you have to counter their flags with many more views from Craigslist accounts that didn't flag it. Good luck!


Thank you your a great help one more thing what did you mean about to be a cop they make a Salary from sucking what type cop and how to find out


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Aturmeat213 said:


> Thank you your a great help one more thing what did you mean about to be a cop they make a Salary from sucking what type cop and how to find out



It was a joke. I guess if I'm having to explain it, it wasn't that funny. But yeah.. you know, cops suck. Like, cops aren't too cool, as in they suck? We pretty good there or do you need an even simpler breakdown? R/ELI5 or what?


----------



## Deleted member 24782

As a straight man, I've fooled around with some sex work (gay), needed the money. They were entertaining but traumatizing experiences. More power to anyone who can pull this off in a healthy and decent way, and make $$$.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Favorite part of this entire thread, by far.



JungleBoots said:


> how do you know so much about homosexual meeting sites huh!??? huh?





EphemeralStick said:


> maybe because im homosexual? i mean that WOULD be the most obvious assumption.



Like just how @JungleBoots thought he really had a zinger there, Andy's like welp.. because I'm gay, duh..


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> As a straight man, I've fooled around with some sex work (gay), needed the money. They were entertaining but traumatizing experiences. More power to anyone who can pull this off in a healthy and decent way, and make $$$.


Yep, I think it's one of those things where you think something would be so easy but you're really not considering all the ways it's going to affect you. I remember long ago thinking "if I was AFAB I'd make so much fucking guap on Craigslist. There's sex gigs for days, I'd be rich AF!" But that was really idiotic thinking. I realize now it's the exact same shit, I could probably sell my hairy bear ass if I put my mind to it, but I have slightly more respect for myself than that. Not a lot more, but slightly more. Just enough to keep me from doing it. But there's definitely a threshold. If the offer was right, I'd definitely lose whatever respect I have for myself to make that money. I think I'd probably do it for say.. five racks. I could do a lot with five racks.. or three maybe two..hundred, we'll see.


----------



## NewMexicoJim

Sex work is work. No shame in it. Be smart and be safe. Get checked regularly.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 hahaha yea, kinda hard to gay-shame the most dick-suckingest person on this site. 

Also. Wow, talk about an old thread. I haven't turned a trick since 2017 but I have some more insight on this. 



EphemeralStick said:


> not saying that i advocate such behavior but if it comes easy to ya then its a great way to get some food, cash, shower, or anything. try looking online though since its a TAD bit safer. adam4adam.com is good since it stores all messages that you've sent for a long while. manhunt.net is good too yet they delete old messages after a few days and theyre free accounts suck.
> 
> that is of course if this thread is legit.



Lemme update this here info from 9 years ago. Manhunt isn't really a viable option anymore, though adam4adam still is. A4A even now has separate sections for escorts and masseurs, though you have to pay for the service. Also as a side note they now delete any messages older than 10 days on free non-worker profiles. 

The thing is, most online sites will only be affective if you have a paid profile. You can still turn a trick without one but you gotta put a lot more effort into talking to people. Cast a wide net, if you will, that way you have more possibilities. 

Don't forget to be safe. Send client names/addresses to a trusted friend in case something goes wrong, don't turn a trick while under the influence of anything, have an escape plan in case of shady-ness, and know you're worth; meaning don't settle for anything less than a couple hundred per brief session.


----------



## Barf

I'm a firm believer that everyone is a little queer.

Sexuality isn't black and white.

I've never sucked a dick, but the thought has crossed my mind.

I was in love with another guy in my early 20s, he broke my heart.

That is a story for another time though(fuck bass playing, sonic youth, loving assholes).

As long as they keep they asshole clean... common courtesy... blah blah blah

Might make a spin-off thread - awkward sexual encounters.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Barf said:


> I'm a firm believer that everyone is a little queer.
> 
> Sexuality isn't black and white.
> 
> I've never sucked a dick, but the thought has crossed my mind.
> 
> I was in love with another guy in my early 20s, he broke my heart.
> 
> That is a story for another time though(fuck bass playing, sonic youth, loving assholes).
> 
> As long as they keep they asshole clean... common courtesy... blah blah blah
> 
> Might make a spin-off thread - awkward sexual encounters.



Please make the awkward sexual encounters thread.


----------



## Barf

@Brodiesel710 

I hope everyone is up to date on their hepatitis vaccines.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Oh I got awkward sexual encounters for days! Make that thread.


----------



## iamwhatiam

EphemeralStick said:


> @Eng JR Lupo RV323 hahaha yea, kinda hard to gay-shame the most dick-suckingest person on this site.


um.....what am I? chopped liver???.... do i at least get an honorable mention here?? 

but i just wanted to mention, that doublelist.com is the new craigslist. it's not as good as craigslist used to be, but maybe it will grow in cumming years.

also, you don't have to get fucked or suck dick for money.....there is a market for people with different wants and kinks out there. like the foot fetish guy that paid me and a friend to let him tickle our feet, or the religious closeted gay man that never wanted sex from me but only wanted to exchange massages and cuddle, nothing more. or the guy who'll pay you just to watch you jerk off.


----------



## EphemeralStick

iamwhatiam said:


> um.....what am I? chopped liver???.... do i at least get an honorable mention here??


Hahaha SO SORRY to have usurped your title. Seems like there must be contest to see who truly can S the most D. Fair warning, I haven't had a gag reflex since the 10th grade.


iamwhatiam said:


> but I wanted to mention, that doublelist.com is the new craigslist. it's not as good as craigslist used to be, but maybe it will grow in cumming years.
> 
> also, you don't have to get fucked or suck dick for money.....there is a market for people with different wants and kinks out there. like the foot fetish guy that paid me and a friend to let him tickle our feet, or the religious closeted gay man that never wanted sex from me but only wanted to exchange massages and cuddle, nothing more. or the guy who'll pay you just to watch you jerk off.


Of course! I once got paid to sit on a guys face for a few hours and play on my laptop because his kink was being a human chair. Another guy just liked being kicked in the balls. He was a real odd character. 

God bless the kinksters.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

A thread that just keeps on giving. Here i've been just giving away the fucking store all my life, kicking folks in the nuts for free!

I wonder what happened to thread-reviver @Aturmeat213 ? Is he, even now, "at [someone's] meat in LA", as his handle suggests? Make that money, son!

I am willing to bet, given the content of his three posts and one status update, that he found this site by googling "sucking dicks for money?", and was expecting to get hired to a full-time job right off the bat.


----------



## skante warrior

Hey work is work I personally just suck dick for free


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Use a condom. Be safe.


----------

